# Choctawhatchee river tips



## baldona523 (Mar 2, 2008)

I am going to try and fish the Choctaw a lot this summer to do some Gator scouting for this fall. Just wanted to get any tips anyone has for bream and bass. I have been on the river 6 or 8 times and have a bunch of spots to fish, but mostly looking for type of lures you have had success with. I have heard beetle spins and wigglers/crickets for bream and worms and spinnerbaits for bass, basically same baits as normal. But does anyone have any specific recommendations? Thanks.


----------

